# If the above user's avatar walked through your front door, how would you react?



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 28, 2021)

I'll start.
There's no user above me, so i'll just, do the little butterfree that is always watching over TCoD.

If a butterfree flew through my door, i might be a little scared. Butterfrees are sort of... large and their eyes kind of freak me out.

and then, the next poster would say how they would react if klara walked through their door


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 29, 2021)

i would want to show off my Naganadel that I trained to battle, & see if it's meets her approval. I would also show her my Poipole that i just caught ​


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh shit a Hydreigon!!! I hope it's friendly! Otherwise I kind of just have to accept death LOL 

In the unlikely event that the Hydreigon is exceptionally friendly: pet the dragon!!! :D


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 30, 2021)

If bede walked through my door...
i'd probably be surprised. Then i'd make his day by asking for his autograph and inviting him over for tea


----------



## haneko (Jun 11, 2021)

If Klara walked through my door, I’d ask where she gets all her energy from. I guess I’d also tell her how it’s great she’s a fan of Poison types, since they deserve more love.

(My avatar right now is Rei Ayanami).


----------



## JHG (Oct 28, 2021)

Uh…run out the back door and hide behind the nearest SWAT team member?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 28, 2021)

Call animal control.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 28, 2021)

PET THE DIGIMON FRIEND!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## qenya (Oct 28, 2021)

I would invite Bede in for a cup of tea and a chat! He seems like a nice boy. Post-game, at least.

(My avatar is a Bloomriol from the Nexomon games)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 29, 2021)

I am not sure.


----------



## JHG (Nov 16, 2021)

Hug her.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 16, 2021)

Call animal control again


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 17, 2021)

Idk


----------



## JHG (Nov 17, 2021)

Run!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 17, 2021)

Call animal control  a third time and ask why the hell this turkey keeps stalking me


----------



## JHG (Nov 21, 2021)

Duck behind the sofa.


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 21, 2021)

Capture it to have as a pet


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 22, 2021)

Hope it doesn't know draco meteor


----------



## JHG (Nov 24, 2021)

Duck behind a lamp pole.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 24, 2021)

File a restraining order against this turkey


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Nov 25, 2021)

use dragon rage


----------



## JHG (Nov 25, 2021)

Hold up a Sylveon plush and yell "BOO!"


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 25, 2021)

call the cops and wait for the turkey to get arrested


----------



## Zoroark (Dec 20, 2021)

Try to make out what it is and offer a cup of tea.  Depending on the answer, I'd then either treat it with quiet disdain or be quite welcoming.

The difference between the two states is minimal.


----------



## Zori (Dec 20, 2021)

I'd probably be legitimately surprised that a Zoroark is walking through the door without disguising themselves as a service worker from the Department of Energy trying to sell me a new water filter

Zoroarks are really cool but im an introvert prone to developing inferiority complexes so any conversation we would have would probably be really awkward though


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 21, 2021)

Boop the snoot


----------

